# goblin skinners



## hellize (Jul 24, 2018)

Greetings,



I have 3 tiny neckers to show this time. Handy little fellows and ideal companions for longer walks in the forest or on a mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe 
They are around 18 cm long, the blade is 8 cm long, 30 mm wide. It is forged of 5160 and 1.2516 with 200 layers. The handle is made of deer antler and leather.
The sheath si made of 3.5 mm thick, sturdy cowhide. It could be used as a necker and a regular sheath as well, hung from a belt!


Hope you like them


----------



## nevrknow (Jul 24, 2018)

Very very nice!!


----------



## hellize (Jul 24, 2018)

nevrknow said:


> Very very nice!!


Thank you very much!


----------

